# Cut vests



## Tiger Rag (Jan 25, 2007)

What brand cut vests do the dog hunters in the crowd recommend and where do you buy yours?


----------



## Aztec (Jan 25, 2007)

The vests and collars I used are made by a company in NC.  I like them very well.  Good reasonable price also.  The web site is: www.chameleonoutdoors.com or 828-389-0938


----------



## caught (Jan 25, 2007)

I use flatwater.
1-229-868-6542 they are in Milan, Ga


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 25, 2007)

I USE FLATWATER AND HAVE BEEN VERY HAPPY. ONE OF THE FORUM USERS ALSO SELLS THEM SO YOU MIGHT CHECK INTO HIS LINE. I BELIEVE IT IS JESSE JAMES


----------



## gahoghntr (Jan 25, 2007)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I USE FLATWATER AND HAVE BEEN VERY HAPPY. ONE OF THE FORUM USERS ALSO SELLS THEM SO YOU MIGHT CHECK INTO HIS LINE. I BELIEVE IT IS JESSE JAMES


jesse james makes razorback cut vests ,very good vests


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow.the dog in the cutvest-long pic at http://www.chameleonoutdoors.com/
looks like a larger version of my girl!
Maybe she Does have it in her blood.
cw


----------



## Tiger Rag (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the response guys.

Is there a reasn to prefer a vest that does not overlap itself on the top of the dog?  It looks to me like that would allow the dog to cool off better.  

Does this gap at the top of the vest (at the buckles) make it any more likely that the dog will get caught up with the hog and slung around?


----------



## teobidis (Feb 15, 2009)

*does anybody?*



seaweaver said:


> Wow.the dog in the cutvest-long pic at http://www.chameleonoutdoors.com/
> looks like a larger version of my girl!
> Maybe she Does have it in her blood.
> cw



does anybody know what happen this combany?


----------



## Ranmcnally (Feb 15, 2009)

to my experience the razor back vest have been the best. we just bought a flat water vest and caught a boar hog with 2 inch cutters and he cut our dog up pretty bad through the vest. Yet we have an oldet vest from flat water and its shredded but the hogs have not cut our dogs through it yet.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Feb 15, 2009)

We use Southern Cross Cut gear. Cost a little more due to the kevelar but they will guarantee the vest and make repairs for free as required and they fit well.  I have a buddy that sells them so let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## HunterFisher (Feb 15, 2009)

Razorback is the only way to go its light weight and works well www.razorbackhoghuntingsupply.com


----------



## ramblinroads (Feb 15, 2009)

i have used ugly dog ranch cut vests for about 6 years and havent lost my catch dog yet


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Feb 15, 2009)

I got a dog killed last year in a crapwater vest.


----------



## Jesse James (Feb 17, 2009)

I`m not making the vest anymore, got much going on but Adam at Razorback is still putting out one of the best you can get. Plenty of vest to look at and try but I too have always used razorback and that do great for me , lots of field testing in the past. 

Just a note : everyone I believe trys to make a good vest and yes sometimes they will save the day but every now and then all vest get ripped up , depends on the hog and the impact or angle . for the most part a good vest will do its job for you and your dog, I do know that razorback will last you for your moneys worth. 

If I can ever get off this great thing called work on the weekends I may be able to get a good hunt in again. You guys are putting up some great pics and stories, catch all ya can .


----------



## Grover Willis (Feb 17, 2009)

I bought a razorback vest for my dog Grover and have been pretty happy with it.  Last week he got cut through the vest but like Jesse James says it has to do with the angle and impact.  This was the first time he has been cut through a vest.  There were several cuts on the vest but only one made it through.  Jesse, how can I repair this vest?
I also have a ugly dog vest that has been bullet proof so far.  I just think it is two heavy.  Razorback has 2 straps on back and 2 on neck.  It uses heavy duty Velcro to hold it in place.  Quick and easy to put on and never comes undone.  Great design! Caught a 70 lb hog yesterday with out incident with my razorback! Maybe Pitbull will post video someday.


----------



## Jesse James (Feb 17, 2009)

drsmileybee said:


> I bought a razorback vest for my dog Grover and have been pretty happy with it.  Last week he got cut through the vest but like Jesse James says it has to do with the angle and impact.  This was the first time he has been cut through a vest.  There were several cuts on the vest but only one made it through.  Jesse, how can I repair this vest?
> I also have a ugly dog vest that has been bullet proof so far.  I just think it is two heavy.  Razorback has 2 straps on back and 2 on neck.  It uses heavy duty Velcro to hold it in place.  Quick and easy to put on and never comes undone.  Great design! Caught a 70 lb hog yesterday with out incident with my razorback! Maybe Pitbull will post video someday.




I know its hunt time with the deer hunters out of the woods but if you can send the vest to me or Adam I will make repairs for you , we have always stood behind the razorback vest . Glad your dog is ok . 

If you want to send it I`ll pm you my address, as soon as it gets here I`ll repair and send it out the next day.


----------



## teobidis (Feb 18, 2009)

gays tell me yor opinion.in my country greece the weather is very hot and i need one vest strong but light.


----------



## pitbull (Feb 19, 2009)

I have had my Chameleon vest for atleast 4-5 years and they are still being worn to this day.
Im trying to figure out how to post the phone video on here, not looking good though.


----------



## caught (Feb 19, 2009)

teobidis said:


> gays tell me yor opinion.in my country greece the weather is very hot and i need one vest strong but light.



hawgdawg and bud123 are the only gays I know on here


----------



## Jesse James (Feb 19, 2009)

teobidis said:


> gays tell me yor opinion.in my country greece the weather is very hot and i need one vest strong but light.




teobidis, I know your from greece but a group of men are "guys" , "gays" is not such a good thing. 

As for vest in the heat , nobody really likes to run one for risk of the dog overheating. I do run vest to start but will often take them off within an hour or right after a run in with a hog. I use Razorback and they are light weight and off great protection , the velcro strip down the back can be opened up and tucked in to let some air flow in but your dog can still get hot if running hard. A dog can overheat without a vest, depends on the type of heat and condition of your dog also, carry plenty of water if there is not any close by for the dogs to lay up in and cool down. You have to make the choice and watch your dogs carefully in the heat.


----------



## Grover Willis (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks bro,  The cuts are not that bad right now, but if they start to get bigger I will get it to ya.  Thanks for good customer service. It is a rare thing this day and age.  

Nick man up and get that video on here.  If you had a better cell phone service provider you would not have this problem!


----------



## teobidis (Feb 21, 2009)

Jesse James said:


> teobidis, I know your from greece but a group of men are "guys" , "gays" is not such a good thing.
> 
> As for vest in the heat , nobody really likes to run one for risk of the dog overheating. I do run vest to start but will often take them off within an hour or right after a run in with a hog. I use Razorback and they are light weight and off great protection , the velcro strip down the back can be opened up and tucked in to let some air flow in but your dog can still get hot if running hard. A dog can overheat without a vest, depends on the type of heat and condition of your dog also, carry plenty of water if there is not any close by for the dogs to lay up in and cool down. You have to make the choice and watch your dogs carefully in the heat.


very sorry for my eglish.tell me wich one jesse? this http://www.razorbackhoghuntingsupply.com/ or that? http://www.razorbackoutfitters.com/detail.aspx?ID=6 .


----------



## HunterFisher (Feb 21, 2009)

its the first one www.razorbackhoghuntingsupply.com


----------



## dakota01 (Feb 21, 2009)

is this jesse that used to have cajun and gunsmoke


----------



## Jesse James (Feb 21, 2009)

dakota01 said:


> is this jesse that used to have cajun and gunsmoke




Yes it is , don`t have much of that line left around here. Still have Pepper , she`s close to 9 or 10 now and messed her back leg up bad a few years ago. I don`t have anymore pen dogs , just a few for hog hunting and half of them are young dogs that need to get some hunt under them.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Jesse James,
Over in Greece they use a crowbar to seperate the men from the boys, so maybe that guy did mean gays and not guys.


----------



## teobidis (Feb 22, 2009)

HunterFisher said:


> its the first one www.razorbackhoghuntingsupply.com



thanks hunterfisher and very sorry for my eglish


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Feb 22, 2009)

None of them are perfect but stay away from big dog i used to run them untill i sent my bulldawg in on the right hog and found out i had just been lucky in the past i run and sell southern cross but have heard good things about razerback have never ran one but have freinds that has experiance i run soutern cross but not affraid of razerback


----------



## teobidis (Feb 28, 2009)

COUNTRY MIKE said:


> None of them are perfect but stay away from big dog i used to run them untill i sent my bulldawg in on the right hog and found out i had just been lucky in the past i run and sell southern cross but have heard good things about razerback have never ran one but have freinds that has experiance i run soutern cross but not affraid of razerback



the southern cross site does it have email?


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Mar 11, 2009)

Not sure about their email but their website is www.hogdogvests.com or you can call jake at 1 239 707 6976 or im an autherized dealer countrymikeshuntinandfishin@yahoo.com


----------



## savage_15 (Mar 24, 2009)

irvines in commerce will have em when i went in there to buy another coon light he had em good prices too


----------



## gigem (Mar 25, 2009)

Not nocking vest, but i dont run them,my dogs are more agile without them . Once a good catch dog learns how to catch , it doesnt matter.He learns how to to catch,and this takes a while!I have had dogs get hung up with vest.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Apr 16, 2009)

i like a vest on my catch dog the right hog want give them time to learn but will sure teach you how to dig a hole


----------



## boarbutcher (Apr 16, 2009)

COUNTRY MIKE said:


> i like a vest on my catch dog the right hog want give them time to learn but will sure teach you how to dig a hole



 X2


----------



## Hook1430 (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't think flatwater makes cut vest anymore, but they still make an excellent cut collar.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

yeah they do just made by a different guy but they still back the product 100%



Hook1430 said:


> Don't think flatwater makes cut vest anymore, but they still make an excellent cut collar.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

http://ep.yimg.com/ip/I/rpoutdoors_2061_2529488
CHECK THIS SUMMER VEST OUT www.rpoutdoors.com MAKES IT


----------



## Dpsmith (Sep 2, 2009)

btt


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 3, 2009)

Dpsmith said:


> btt



WHAT DOES THAT MEAN???


----------



## southerntaco98 (Sep 3, 2009)

it means back to top. i asked dpsmith what cut vest he liked the most and he got two threads and put them back on top for me. thx buddy! and im prob goin to get the johnson dog supply vest. it may not be the best but it will do for now i dont have time to wait for 1 to come in i got tohave it by saturday.


----------



## hawg dawg (Sep 3, 2009)

Southern Cross Cut Gear #1


----------



## Dpsmith (Sep 3, 2009)

southerntaco98 said:


> it means back to top. i asked dpsmith what cut vest he liked the most and he got two threads and put them back on top for me. thx buddy! and im prob goin to get the johnson dog supply vest. it may not be the best but it will do for now i dont have time to wait for 1 to come in i got tohave it by saturday.



good deal! good luck saturday and lets see some pics when yall getem again.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 3, 2009)

southerntaco98 said:


> it means back to top. i asked dpsmith what cut vest he liked the most and he got two threads and put them back on top for me. thx buddy! and im prob goin to get the johnson dog supply vest. it may not be the best but it will do for now i dont have time to wait for 1 to come in i got tohave it by saturday.



Now your here too..this place is going to heck.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 3, 2009)

my vote=>southern cross 100% @ countrymikes.com


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 5, 2009)

Btt


----------



## teobidis (Mar 11, 2010)

hello.this store http://www.razorbackoutfitters.com/detail.aspx?ID=6 it has closed?


----------



## jparrott (Mar 11, 2010)

flatwater is the cheapest and some of my gear is 5 or 6 years old.cant beat it.


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (Mar 11, 2010)

ugly dog cut gear....been good too me


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 11, 2010)

Still have my old razorback vest from mr pevey ..One of the best vest out there. EASY in and out of it and excellent protection.. Lightweight and durable! Its getting close to 11 year since i bought it and its still going strong.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Mar 11, 2010)

go to  bilistichogdogcut.com  vest they have some nice ones for a good price.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Mar 11, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> We use Southern Cross Cut gear. Cost a little more due to the kevelar but they will guarantee the vest and make repairs for free as required and they fit well.  I have a buddy that sells them so let me know if anyone is interested.



X2 i second that.... Southern Cross


----------

